# My first Kill



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

So I got a scout from Nathan Masters at the Blue Skeen shoot this Oct....pulled it out and killed a squirrel...my first ever!!!!!!great slingshot and yummy tasting squirrel ....


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work brotha!!! Freakin' love squirrels. 

What was your setup? Bands, ammo, distance... I want more info.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Just straight up scout outa package....7/8" straight .030" medical latex bands 3/8 steel balls....and the squirrel had to be 45-50' up in an oak tree...


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice work man... that sounds like a tough shot! How are you gonna cook em? I like to stew squirrels.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Just battered and pan fried it....was very good...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

My brother in-law's name is Glenn Cook. His older brother is Darrin. Neither of them could nail a squirrel with a slingshot! :lol:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Dang being an Aussie I,have never eaten a squirrel.

A must do my next trip to the states no doubt.

I have been checking out the recipes, and seems pretty much similar cooked to rabbit.
So that part is easy in the bush/forrest, or in mobile home.

Next trip, as wife never been there, kinds got to do the whole tourist bit LA again for her.

Then on mobile home to Yellowstone, Yosemite, Grand Canyon, Vegas,finnish up in Bourbon Street New Orleansfor the Jazz,over 8 to 10 weeks.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats on your squirrel ... they taste much better when taken by slingshot!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Everyone I tell around me that I want to eat a squirrel find it nasty but I can't wait to try it out


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

ndspecial said:


> Everyone I tell around me that I want to eat a squirrel find it nasty but I can't wait to try it out


Me too, that's just city folk who don't know what their talking about. They are used to their meat coming off a conveyor belt... and for whatever reason, find that more appetizing. :S


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea I agree CM,a trip to an abbitior. should be about a year 4 compulsory half day for all school children, in my. opinon.

So that everyone knows for certain that their meat does not come from a supermarket, or McDonald's, but from what were living animals.

Cheers Allan


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice one, i need to bag my first squirrel this season


----------



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Really nice i remember my first kill now im addacted


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations on your first kill I remember my first like it was yesterday - hope you get more. Respect the game you hunt!  good luck hunting. Thanks - whippet lad


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

great shot man :king:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

nice kill on the tree rat~there mighty fine in the slow cooker making a stew~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I bet it feels great. Good shootin and Im sure he tasted delicious. Still waiting for mine! Patience is key!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

by the way i saw your video on youtube on the review on the scout go bag kit expecting one soon

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------

